
Show HN: Discover live streams and virtual events - Lukeas14
https://stayhomeandchill.tv
======
Lukeas14
Hi, project creator here.

With the huge increase in live virtual events I figured it'd be useful to
organize them all in one place. Youtube, Instagram, Twitch and Facebook are
full everyday with livestreams hosted by DJs, dance teachers, art teachers,
etc. However, discovering that they exist and promoting them is tougher than
it should be.

My brother and I built this side project to help people quickly find live
events they're interested in. Check it out and discover what's going on live
right now. Or if you're hosting an event, submit it to the site.

